# *Survey* Researching what kinds of computer setups people use



## wuubb (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I'm doing some research as to what kinds of computer setups people use for composing/production. I've created a quick https://goo.gl/forms/yIUBiFwHyBJQCuE92 (google survey) and if you wouldn't mind taking a quick minute or two to fill it out it would be most appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## wuubb (Aug 18, 2017)

So far I've gotten about 65 responses on my survey having posted it across several forums. Here are some screenshots of some of the results. Some of them are very interesting. The survey is still open and I have been tweaking it to make it easier and more helpful. I'm still collecting responses so feel free to contribute if you haven't already, and thank you to those who have already participated!


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Aug 18, 2017)

For "upgrades to current setup", you might consider adding an option for more power. More CPU, more RAM, more streaming voices.


----------

